# [SOLVED] Sims 2 Installation Problem



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi TSF,
As promised, I am back with yet another problem.
Just recently I have finished building my new computer and I have install windows 7 64bit. problem is, when I try to install The Sims 2, I get to the fourth disk, at 81% installation and it says that it can't copy 'BodyShopThumbnails.package from the media'. What is causing this problem, and is it because I am installing it on a 64bit OS?

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

Check the disc for scratches.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

I have, it is practically as new.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

Try copying the contents of the disc to your hard drive, then install from there.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

How do you do that? Is it the same as doing it from a usb stick?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

Open Windows Explorer and create 4 new folders, CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4.

Insert the first disc and copy the contents over to the CD1 folder. Repeat for all 4 discs in their respective folders, then remove the disc.

Run the setup file in the CD1 folder. When it gets to the point where it asks you to insert the next disc, direct it to the appropriate folder (CD2, 3 and 4) and it should continue installing from the hard drive.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sims 2 Installation Problem*

Hmmm, that seems to have worked, thankyou. Now I just have to hope the same thing doesnt happen with all the expansion packs!


----------



## Knorrig (Mar 23, 2013)

I´ve copied all the files from the CD-ROMs to separated folders on my harddrive. However, when I open setup.exe the program asks to insert CD1. But when I insert CD1 I encounter the compatibility errors again... Thanks in advance for your help :flowers:

-edit-
I do not have the option to direct the installshield wizard to the folders which contain all the files.


----------

